# Where do I start



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok;

I am hooked:fishing:

Where do I start,,,where is there a book or website for surf rod building for dummies


----------



## WestCoastMike (Nov 7, 2007)

rodbuilding.org
mudhole.com

and a search engine ..........


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

on the mudhole site there is a free learning center called rodbuilding 101. THey are short on-line video tutorials that go through some of the basics. I would also recommend picking up a book or two, along with a DVD.

The flexcoat DVD "How We Do It" available at mudhole is a good starting point. I also like the Ken Preston video and some Doc ski's videos on thread art.

the rodbuilding.org site has a library section of how to's that are good and the builders on there can answer many questions.

Tom Kirkman has a book covering the basics, and Dale Clemens books are pretty good, if somewhat dated.

I find videos the fastest way to see how it is done. Books can be a bit difficult in presenting some of the aspects, and take time to read of course, but make excellent reference material, and can be more in depth than what is covered in a video.

Have fun and post a few pics when you get rolling.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

A couple of areas that should not be taken lightly.

!. Learn how to properly prep your guide feet.

It took me awhile to grasp how important this is. I finally broke down and bought the proper equipment for making guide feet prep a snap. 

Guides can be prepped with a file and some sand paper, and then any rough edges buffed with a dremel tool with the proper attachment.

I made life easier for myself with the purchase of a stand for the dremel tool and bought a table sander with a 1" belt drive that makes prepping guide feet a snap. 

Granted, a little expensive and if your not doing many guides they can be done by hand with just a couple of filess and some sandpaper. (Here again, both the hand method and my method are demonstrated in the flex coat video.

2. I use "A" size thread for virtually all my thread work. It is small and the best way to see your work is with a visor that has a built in magnifier that flips down so you can view your work hands free. They can be ordered in a number of magnifications and make seeing your work very easy. Your work will be much neater because you can see all of the little gaps in threads and take care of them while your wrapping, they also make seeing and getting to bubbles that form while applying epoxy finish much easier.

3. A clean environment is needed- don't sand or prep guides in the same area you wrap threads in.

I run an air cleaning system in my wrapping area to keep the dust and air- borne particles to a minimum. This helps a lot to keep the finish clean as it dries.



There is plenty more I could say, but I don't want to make things sound over complicated, It is a lot of fun so relax and enjoy.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Do a Google search 

Here are some links you can check out

http://customrodbuildersguildforum.zeroforum.com/
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/rod-building/
http://www.rodbuilding.org/list.php?2
http://www.rodbuilding.org/list.php?2
http://www.mudhole.com/
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building-101
http://members.datafast.net.au/darrylt/techniques.html


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I started building my own last year.

I got the flexcoat video and the doc ski video on rod building basics. I recommend them both because the doc ski video has more detail for more professional looking stuff, but he's been doing this for so long that he glosses over some info that beginners need like proper spinning and which side of the spin the guides go. The flexcoat video covers this more simple aspects better. You can get them from totalvid for something like $2 for a week of viewing online. But since those videos were made, it appears the technology for attaching reel seats has advanced. The videos recommend building up a surface with tape. The guys at the Rod Expo say that graphit insets are available now and are preferable. But plenty of rods out there are build on tape and still work without issue. 

I also visited all the sites listed above.

I attended the Rod Building Expo in High Point NC which was well worth the time and money. They have classes throughout the expo taught by some of the best in the business. 

And my best knowledge came from Ray and Robert at fishsticks4u.com. I'm fortunate enough to live close to their shop and so drive there in person for my supplies. Their shop is in Providence Forge VA close to the 64 and if you're on your way to OBX, it's a quick stop. I can't say enough good things about them and how they do business. Class acts all the way.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I took a two minute lesson from Clyde and jumped right in. After messing up a few times, I saw a couple videos on Mudhole. Oh, Other then that, I make a few phone calls everynow and then or PM some of Pier and Surfs Professionals.


----------

